# Flame Moss on driftwood for a tree effect?



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I've got a nice piece of driftwood in my tank, and I was thinking I could add some flame moss to it.

Anyone with experience have any tips?

I know I could tie it down with some fishing line or thread. Would SS, or nylon mesh work better? 

I'm imagining a bonsai type look.

Also.. WTB some flame moss


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

fishing line won't be easily visible but will be there forever. Using thread, it would be more visible but will break down and disappear and just give the moss time to attach itself. Pros and cons both ways.

it is really nice when you find cracks and stuff in the wood that you can shove moss and stuff in.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

fyns said:


> I've got a nice piece of driftwood in my tank, and I was thinking I could add some flame moss to it.
> 
> Anyone with experience have any tips?
> 
> ...


If you look at my thread from my 37 gallon tank you can see how I first attached the flame moss to my driftwood and how it's grown in now. My only complaint with it is that it's really hard to trim lol at least for me anyway. So depending on the angle you attach it on, just think about how you will have to trim it in the future.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks TPM.

Not sure if it will be a concern with my vision, but that could change at any time...

I was thinking something like this

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/aquarium-plants/133449-problems-nippy-fish-moss.html

or a hair net... heard they worked really well.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

fyns said:


> Thanks TPM.
> 
> Not sure if it will be a concern with my vision, but that could change at any time...
> 
> ...


Oh that should look pretty sweet on the tree like you've shown in the picture. You can use a hairnet or just tie it down with sowing thread.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement!  I thought it might look pretty spiffy, not sure if it would jive with the rest of the theme, but it would look neat- alone.

I thought that some mesh would encourage growth in a way that I'm looking for, rather than clumping it, and waiting for it to spread from the clump, the mesh would dictate the starting surface area. 
More labour intensive (difficult) to begin with, but might get better results, faster.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

fyns said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!  I thought it might look pretty spiffy, not sure if it would jive with the rest of the theme, but it would look neat- alone.
> 
> I thought that some mesh would encourage growth in a way that I'm looking for, rather than clumping it, and waiting for it to spread from the clump, the mesh would dictate the starting surface area.
> More labour intensive (difficult) to begin with, but might get better results, faster.


It'll definitely look cool by itself or among other plants. I like flame moss anyway that it's placed lol.

Honestly I didn't find it to be that hard of a moss in comparison to fuss (phoenix moss). Mine was completely flat and 3 weeks later with CO2 and high light I probably have 10x what I initially started with. It's an awesome plant, looking forward to seeing how you use it.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Need to get some first 

I will post some pics when I do something with it


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

fyns said:


> Need to get some first
> 
> I will post some pics when I do something with it


If you're ever in my area you can have some for free, just let me know.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

My job takes me out there occasionally. Its random chance though . I would imagine that I can find some around here before that happens. I do appreciate the offer though.


----------

